
Coding for Startup Founders – Learn to Code by Cloning Real-Life Startups - Felix21
http://www.codingfounders.com/
======
kitwalker12
I hope this doesn't just involve cloning the same functionality in Rails and
ignoring optimizations and cleverness of the actual product

